# RE: user timlee49



## timlee49 (Jan 12, 2008)

*RE: user timlee49*

posting this is the user timlee49's wife, carole.

tim succumbed to cancer on tuesday 29th september 2009. if people would like to contact me my email address is [email protected]

i know that this forum brought a lot of joy to tim, especially in later months. so i sincerely thank you all.

- carole


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh, Carole, I'm so sorry.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

My condolences. He always carried himself here rather upbeat through his illness, which I found inspiring. I'll make sure to blow the whistle in his honor today. 

Later, 

K


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

So sorry to hear of your loss. 

Best regards, 
TJ


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

So sorry to hear of Tim's passing.
I always enjoyed his thoughtful input to the Forums.
Rick Marty


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Our condolences on Tim's passing. So sorry to hear. He was always a gentleman here.


----------



## MikeK (Jan 3, 2008)

Our family's condolences to yours, Carole, on Tim's passing.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm very sorry for your loss. I enjoyed Tim's input here. He will be missed.


----------



## John Corradini (Jan 2, 2008)

So sorry to hear of Tim's passing. He will be missed


----------



## lincoln pin (Feb 24, 2009)

Sorry to hear of your loss. You are in our thoughts and prayers.
Mike


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Our condolences on Tim's passing. Always enjoyed his posting's. our thought's and prayers are with you.

Chuck and Gerry


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Carole, I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. I've always enjoyed your husbands posts and enthusiasm...and it's good to hear that he like all of us here. My condolences. He will be missed here.


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

I am sorry for your loss, you will be in our prayers, I have to say he had a great focus on life after he let everyone know his illness.

tom h


----------



## bvdrr (Jan 3, 2008)

So sorry to hear of Tims passing. He will be missed on the forums.Our heart goes out to you in your time of grief.
Fred


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss. I enjoyed his posts here.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Dear Carole;

I was saddened to learn of Tim's passing. His postings were always so positive, that I tended to forget the seriousness of his illness.

I pray that your heart will find healing and comfort as time passes.

Sincerely,
David Meashey


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

My sincere condolences to you, Carole, and to all of Tim's family and friends. So very sorry to learn of his passing.


----------

